# How do mites affect your frogs?



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

how do they affect the frogs or do they only affect the flys negatively?


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

harmless to the frogs. will only hurt ff production if they overtake the culture.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

really cool so if my terrarium is infected i can leave my alanis tincs in with them?


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

do you see them in the tank? i've never experienced an outbreak within a tank.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The only time I've had a problem in a tank is when I had a culture in there that had mites. While they may not hurt your frogs directly, they can do it indirectly by affecting your fly cultures.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would not say harmless... They have been known to stress frogs out. I'm not a mite expert but there more than a few types and I'm sure more than a few that can hurt the frogs.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

can grain mites hurt frogs? cause im pretty sure that is what i have...


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

any infestation of mites in the tank could certainly stress the frogs. i was under the impression that we were talking about frogs ingesting mites that come attached to the flies. the tank being over run by mites is a different story. i don't think it could be a good thing.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

well there isnt that many what i believe to be mites in there right now


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Won't the frogs eat them?


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

i hope so i believe i may have some in my 60 g terrarium and it appeared they were eating something that looked like mites


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Another consideration is that the mites might be attacking your plants. I've always considered mites to be a bad thing.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would not see them as a good thing.. they can quickly get out of control. I've sen frogs eat them and seen others ignore them.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here's how I'd approach the problem. 

One of two things are happening:
1) mites are reproducing inside the tank
2) mites are migrating into your tank

First I'd treat case number 2 by buying some Benzyl Benzoate and some paper tape (like brown paper packing tape). Treat the tape with the mite stuff and make a perimeriter around the rim of your tank with it. That will keep any mites that want in your tank out of it.

If that doens't solve the problem, I'd do the CO2 method of extermination which you can find around here somewhere. Marty came up with it and I think he gives a nice write up of it on Vivaria Forums (?).


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

yes i read that with the dry ice i am thinking of doing that thanks for all the help


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

With mites im not sure there is a perfect solution, other than managing them. I believe my minor issues with it were related to over feeding in a couple of tanks. After backing off the frogs in those tanks seem to manage them and keep things in line. Now I have heard of larger frogs not eating them and thus being over run buy them. Cooler temperatures also reduce mite, which maybe one of the reasons they like our tanks and cultures.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have heard of a case of adult frogs being killed by them, I am not sure if they died from stress, or that the mites were actually feeding on the frog. This happened to a friend, and was substantiated by a DVM. He believes they came in with an order of crickets.My best advice is to get rid of them ASAP.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

what could i kill them with?


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

does anyone have pics of springtails in there terrarium because the bugs i thought were grain mites are growing longer and ive seen some in my other terrarium and my frogs seem to be eating them up like pigs


----------

